# Weird chiming error - Korean clock



## Novice-Cllock (Jan 11, 2018)

Just found a clock, only mark is Korea at bottom of dial. From searching pictures, it appears to be a Wang Ja 31 day clock.

The problem is this: 
It chimes correctly from 12:00-7:00.

8 - sometimes OK, sometimes 1 chime short.
9 - one chime short.
10 - OK
11 - one chime short.

Haven't opened it up yet because I'm a novice, and would like some input. Is it maybe a badly worn part, or is there some type of fine adjustment for the chime cog, or whatever it's called?


----------



## Novice-Cllock (Jan 11, 2018)

Wow, just my luck. Stumped everybody! After running 2 weeks, it now seems to be a more "stable" error, it chimes 1 hour short from 8-11. (almost every time)


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

I am not a clock maker, but I worked on a couple of those Korean clocks. 
On one of them I did some "fine adjustment" by bending the arm that 
releases the chime train. Other than that my primary memory is that
I would prefer to not work on them again. I suspect you will have to 
disassemble the movement far enough to find the issue.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Novice-Cllock (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks for the input. I've found a couple links that suggest the same thing, but they didn't mention disassembling the movement. Will let it run a month before I start to tinker. It;s been running for 19 days now, so that seems to verify a 31 day clock.Pretty good buy even if I can't use the chimes. Fairly accurate so far, losing about 3 minutes a week. But maybe I can tweak the pendulum over the next few windings to improve that. Might take time to find the sweet spot where it gains a few minutes for the first couple weeks, then slowly loses a few minutes the second 2 weeks,


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

When I've had a strike train that ran erratically on an 8 day movement a complete dis-assembly, cleaning, bushing and reoiling did the trick.


----------



## Novice-Cllock (Jan 11, 2018)

John MS said:


> When I've had a strike train that ran erratically on an 8 day movement a complete dis-assembly, cleaning, bushing and reoiling did the trick.


 Thanks, I'm thinking it's looking like that. The clock stopped at 22 days. I'm guessing it is 30 to 40 tears old, and probably never been maintained. So since it was a cheap buy, might be time to get my hands dirty and learn more. Any links to Korean repair would be appreciated.


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

My guess is the arm that engages with the countwheel is sticking, first I'd give it a spray with WD40 or 3 in 1 and see if that cures it. If not the arm or pin is likely to be bent

Good luck


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

The NAWCC forum has several threads on Korean clocks linked below. With any spring powered clock it is vitally important to control the main spring before letting the power down and disassembling the movement. The springs in Korean 31 day clocks are quite strong and can send parts everywhere if not controlled when the movement plates are separated. You should read up on basic clock repair before starting. DeCarle and Kelly are two among many authors.

https://www.google.com/search?q=repairing+korean+31+day+clocks+site:mb.nawcc.org&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiE8MKl04DZAhVD6VMKHbwCC_kQrQIIRigEMAM&biw=1280&bih=869


----------



## goldrush77 (Feb 14, 2018)

Nice weird clock you got.


----------



## Novice-Cllock (Jan 11, 2018)

*Update - Weird chiming error*

OK, finally figured it out. Didn't have to disassemble mechanism, just remove the clock hands and face. After watching the ratchet drop, it appeared the finger that would drop onto the ratchet was getting more off center until the finger was falling in between the grooves. So for about 3 hours it would jump past the notch and miss an hour. At first I tried to bend the finger, but that really messed it up. So I started playing with the ratchet, and noticed it seemed to be dropping inconsistently. I gently forced it down, and it gave a few mm. So lubricated it and worked it up and down a few times. It then started dropping with a solid "thunk". After getting the finger bent back to the proper location, it is now falling perfectly into the correct notch for all 12 hours.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Well done.


----------

